# Chainsaw bar oil ?



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2022)

It's pretty expensive these days . Are there alternatives out there to use ? Vegetable oil ? Motor oil ? A mix of others ?


----------



## John O (Feb 24, 2022)

Using Vegetable Oil to Replace Chainsaw Oil
					

Solutions for Sustainable Living




					learn.eartheasy.com
				




caution, may have craving for french fries while cutting


----------



## f350ca (Feb 24, 2022)

Bar oil has tackifiers, the same as way oil. So other oils may not stay on the chain as well, but its being pumped on continuously. I know some people use, used hydraulic oil. With the price now its probably cheaper to replace the bar more often than buy the right oil.

Greg


----------



## graham-xrf (Feb 24, 2022)

Chainsaw oil has got the sticky stuff in it, and logically, would not have detergents in it to work with filters in circulation systems like motor oils. In other words, it's pretty close to way oil. I never thought chain oil would ever be regarded as the "expensive" option. Some folk have used chain oil in place of way oil, though I am sure there will be opinion here on why that is not really a great thing to be doing.

When we say "vegetable oil", we mean, I guess, like cooking oil, or derived from cooking oil. If it lubricates, and does not have to handle extreme pressure (like in a differential axle), nor temperatures high enough to make it cook into carbon, then why not?

Originally, before we started cracking petroleum mineral oil into alkylate gasoline, we had "vegetable oils", and "mineral oils". Maybe we still do? My Dad used to buy a brand called "William Penn", and also "Duck" brand oil, and he told me they were oils of a vegetable nature. There is also, of course, the famous "Castrol R", as used for racing, and in aero engines. It came from caster oil, and it had that familiar aroma.  I always thought the smell was much more pleasant than the stink of regular BP oil. My Dad told me that regardless the nicer smell, the rings on my car might be kaput, or maybe the valve guides.  

Sure you can use vegetable oils to lube a chainsaw, but you might want to discover a substance to give it that "tacky" quality.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2022)

So I just checked some prices . Wally Mart has this and it's a third of what I paid for the Husky oil . I'll just go with this if they have it in stock .   



			Robot or human?


----------



## f350ca (Feb 24, 2022)

Thats half the price we pay up here.

Greg


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2022)

Tell me about it . As much as I dislike Wally Mart , 2 gallons saves me $35 .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 24, 2022)

Last time I bought bar oil I paid about $8. It appeared to be recycled and smelled like 90 wt. gear oil. Since then I received multiple gallons of reclaimed CNC way oil. Hopefully it will last as long as I do.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2022)

2 gallons at $13.94 per gallon . Not too bad , but a buck more than advertised . Still cheap .


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 24, 2022)

Just checked.  $7.11 at the local DIY and $6.79 at the local farm supply.

edit: per gallon


----------



## projectnut (Feb 24, 2022)

At our local farm store prices range from $6.95 a gallon to $19.95 a gallon depending on brand


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 24, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> It's pretty expensive these days . Are there alternatives out there to use ? Vegetable oil ? Motor oil ? A mix of others ?


there is a thread on here from 2016 that @MrWhoopee mentioned he was getting "reclaimed" way oil from cnc shops.. and using that for chain bar oil.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 24, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> there is a thread on here from 2016 that @MrWhoopee mentioned he was getting "reclaimed" way oil from cnc shops.. and using that for chain bar oil.





MrWhoopee said:


> Last time I bought bar oil I paid about $8. It appeared to be recycled and smelled like 90 wt. gear oil. Since then I received multiple gallons of reclaimed CNC way oil. Hopefully it will last as long as I do.



Yes he did mention that.  Actually today!


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 24, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Yes he did mention that.  Actually today!


well there ya go..


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2022)

Way back one summer (circa 1970) when I worked in a forest service slash crew we just used motor oil.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 25, 2022)

I,ve always strained my used motor oil through a rag to remove any grit, and used it continuously for bar oil and  other farm oiling uses. my good friend who is 91 just dipped the tip of his blade in an ice cream bucket of used motor oil often as he was cutting logs--very quick and simple and effective. I never had to replace a blade in all my wood cutting years and no expense for bar oil since I changed oil in my vechicles regulary.
Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2022)

I have more than a few gallons of used motor oil on hand that I may run thru the cheap saws . I'll stick to the bar and chain oils for the Huskys and Stihls . Would some STP in the used oil help with the slinging off the chain ? I would think so .


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I have more than a few gallons of used motor oil on hand that I may run thru the cheap saws . I'll stick to the bar and chain oils for the Huskys and Stihls . Would some STP in the used oil help with the slinging off the chain ? I would think so .


Yes it would.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I have more than a few gallons of used motor oil on hand that I may run thru the cheap saws . I'll stick to the bar and chain oils for the Huskys and Stihls . Would some STP in the used oil help with the slinging off the chain ? I would think so .


I would rather mix in some 90wt or 120-130wt used rear end differential oil to make it thicker. STP costs money and wouldn't mix with the oil  just by stirring it in like the gear oil would.--- the best part about using the used oils is you aren't hesitent about using lots to keep your blade constantly oiled and less friction for heat. I have always added a quart of Lucas oil when I change oil in my older vehicles so it already is a little thicker.
Dave


----------

